# The Motely Fool. Friend or foe?



## JuicyLime (27 Jan 2005)

About 9 months ago I had a financial epiphany. Since then I've been slowly winning my private fiscal battle. Aside from starting a business, the main weapon in my arsenal has been the re-education of my attitude toward my money and it's role in my life. I've achieved this by following the reading lists and favorites folders of various successful entrepreneurs. 

Two of the most commonly recommended websites I've come across have been this one and TheMotleyFool (fool.co.uk). While askaboutmoney has impressed me no end, TheMotleyFool has left me cold. To my thinking it has the tone of a door to door time-share salesman's brochure.
Check out this link. It was mailed to me by TheMotleyFool and talks of the massive market slumps ahead and a way to avoid them with 2000% profit investment opportunities:

[broken link removed]

I'm seriously unconvinced.
Why are so many spouting the virtues of this site?
Anyone got any financial/business sites they could recommend?


----------



## ClubMan (27 Jan 2005)

I find most of the _Motley Fool_ articles/tutorials to be based on common sense even if the writing style is not really to my taste (too much like those _For Dummies_ books for my liking). I do not read the forums nor do I receive any email/spam from them so I can't offer an opinion on that sort of thing. Maybe you simply need to opt-out of or block emails from them?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (28 Jan 2005)

Hi Lime

The Motley Fool has indeed gone downhill. It is a very large site and employs a lot of people, so it does have to generate advertising revenue. I preferred the older, purer, loss-making version. 

Brendan


----------



## super103 (28 Jan 2005)

Hello there, 

You could try taking a look at www.bloomberg.co.uk/

Take care


----------

